# "Favela"



## Brasileño

He percebido que hay muchas formas de hablar "favela" en español, pero me gustaría saber si existe alguna forma que sea común en todos los países. La que más se acerca de un padrón para la léngua.

Vean lo que yo encontré:

Arrabal (Puerto Rico) 
Barrio Marginal (Ecuador) 
Cantegril (Uruguay) 
Chabola (España) 
Favela (Brasil) 
Mediagua (Chile) 
Población Callampa (Chile) 
Pueblo Jóven (Perú) 
Rancho (Venezuela) 
Tugurio (Costa Rica) 
Villa Miseria (Argentina) 
Chacarita (Paraguay)


----------



## jazyk

Tenho visto favela em textos em espanhol também, sobretudo para se referir às favelas situadas no Brasil.


----------



## LixSeven

Bueno, podrías decir "barrio pobre" , creo que eso se entiende en todos los países hispanohablantes.


----------



## jazyk

Pero barrio pobre no tiene la misma connotación que tiene favela.


----------



## Cicerón

Aunque creo que la traducción literal en español sería _chabola_, _favela_ se usa también en español, hemos adoptado esa palabra 

*favela**.*
 (Voz port.).
* 1.* f._ Am._ Barraca, chabola.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_Discúlpenme por escribir en español, pero no sé portugués._



_


----------



## Oli cigana

Tienes raçâo, en Chile puedes decir: población, o melhor ainda: "población callampa", que tem um carater mais de "favela".
Mas se dizer "favela", é verdade que da pra comprender... acho que : "Barrio pobre" nâo tem o carater de favela, mas se entende a idea.

aproveito de aclarar que: mediagua é so uma construçâo: uma habitaçâo de madeira com um teto de uma agua so..., nâo o bairro. (ainda nâo sei adjuntar imagens... sorry).
Olivia.


----------



## Vanda

Cicerón, bienvenido acá!

Nosso fórum é português e espanhol, portanto sinta-se à vontade de abusar do espanhol. Precisamos de muita ajuda dos nativos, portanto, sinta-se em casa.


Oli-cigana: aqui uma mediagua. Também temos este tipo de habitação no Brasil.


----------



## rtrsalinas

En México se conocen como "ciudades perdidas" o "cinturones de miseria".


----------



## Petitegirl

Y si pruebas con "asentamiento informal", creo que seria un términos más genérico.


----------



## nijinzka

Yo creo que la traducción perfecta en español es "barrio pobre" pero favela tienen razon se ha adoptado igual!


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Creio que "barrio pobre" teria uma conotação diferente de favela... Um bairro pode ser pobre, mas mesmo assim ser um assentamento regularizado e com condições regulares de vida. "Favela", por sua vez, me leva a pensar em um ajuntamento de moradias ilegais, sem saneamento, etc...

Contudo, pode ser que a expressão "barrio pobre" em Espanhol tenha diferenças em relação a "bairro pobre" em Português e eu esteja enganado.


----------



## Anjie

Hola, siempre he eschuchado el termino "barrio" por favela, en Angola dicen "musseque" o "bairro de lata"


----------



## luis masci

Em Argentina:
Villa miseria (termo popular)- barrios marginales (termo dos medios)

Acho que ao menos no Argentina tudo o mundo entende quando escutam a palavra "fabela", que se está falando das villas miserias do Brasil.


----------



## pickypuck

Contestando a la pregunta, y coincidiendo con otros foreros, decir que por aquí sí se entiende y se utiliza la palabra favela, pero únicamente cuando se habla de Brasil.

¡Olé!


----------



## Oli cigana

Vanda: obrigada pela imagem, mas voçê mando duas "mediaguas" juntas (pode creer!)
AAh!, aqui no Chile se fala tamben "Toma" (toma de terreno) aos bairros que surgem da instalaçâo de familias, em terrenos abandoados, com casas tipo barracas, que vâo se organiçando pra formar um bairro... isso tem mais o carater de favela?


----------



## Vanda

Aqui uma típica favela. Ah, sim aquela era uma "água-inteira",  a meia-água é a metade daquela.


----------



## pejeman

rtrsalinas said:


> En México se conocen como "ciudades perdidas" o "cinturones de miseria".


 
Algunas se llaman "Cartolandia".

Saludos


----------



## noraleonn

favela seria para nosotros los colombianos como "invasion" , personas que invaden un terreno  y se hacen propio de él.....


----------



## Carlospalmar

Creo que la palabra "favela" se entiende en los países del Cono Sur, como una palabra propia del Brasil y que refleja las características del Brasil. Los otros países tienen otras palabras para referirse a situaciones semejantes. En la Argentina la expresión "Villa miseria" es la más usada, también está "villa tachito". No conozco una palabra que sea de uso común en otros países de habla castellana, ya que cada país tiene su realidad histórica y social para designar la situación. La que me llamó la atención fue "arrabal" como de uso en Puerto Rico, ya que, en la Argentina el arrabal no es necesariamente sinónimo intercambiable de villa miseria. No sé qué opinan otros colegas sobre ese detalle. 
El tema es muy interesante.

Saludos,
Carlos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

De mi parte siempre he escuchado la expresión "invasión" para referirse a la "favela" y hasta hoy pensaba que era el término general para los hispanoparlantes. Por lo que veo no lo es.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Yo también coincido con Pickypuck y otros foreros, "favela" se entiende y se oye pero cuando se habla de Brasil. 
En Madrid, donde desgraciadamente siguen existiendo, se les suele llamar 
"barriadas-barrios de chabolas"


----------



## Tomby

Eu concordo com Cicerón. Praticamente adoptarámos a palavra "favela" para nos referirmos a um bairro de barracas, principalmente quando falamos do Brasil. 
Aproveito a ocasião para perguntar se no Brasil uma favela é uma casa humilde com as carências que todos sabemos ou também se aplica a "um bairro de favelas". 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Tombatossals said:


> Eu concordo com Cicerón. Praticamente adoptarámos a palavra "favela" para nos referirmos a um bairro de barrac*o*s, principalmente quando falamos do Brasil.
> Aproveito a ocasião para perguntar se no Brasil uma favela é uma casa humilde com as carências que todos sabemos ou também se aplica a "um bairro de favelas".
> Cumprimentos!



TT,
No Brasil, até onde sei, uma favela é composta por vários barracos, isto é, trata-se de uma comunidade de casas muito pobres (não chegando a ser um "bairro" formal, mas informal). Inclusive, tais bairros, na maioria dos casos, não contam com saneamento básico, não pagam pela luz (fazem ligações diretamente dos postes da prefeitura), não pagam impostos urbanos e, portanto, não são "reconhecidas" pelo Estado.

Assim, respondendo a sua pergunta, uma favela não é apenas uma casa, mas um bairro de casas pobres (barracos) juntas, cada qual construída de qualquer maneira, as quais conformam uma favela.

Saudações.


----------



## leeentje

Hola a todos,

El concepto "favela" en español de Chile es "población". De todos modos, se recomienda traducir favela solo cuando sea estritamente necesario (textos de carácter general o informal). Sin embargo, cuando el documento (documental, estudio científico, etc.) hace referencia a la realidad brasileña, se recomienda usar "favela".


----------

